# My weekend and today...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well this past weekend helped out with a youth hunt. I was the mentor/guide as they call it. Anyway. Saturday had birds all around us gobbling but not on the ridges in our hunting zone. Called in a tom it hit 35 yards. I told the kid he could take a shot when ever he was comfy. The bird walked a little closer and he fired. Could have been a little low. But a clean miss. Bird just walked off a little and looked around like what happened. I tried calling it back because it stuck around for about 5 mins. but then it just wandered off. 5 mins later from the opposite direction we spotted a bird. This thing came in on a string. No calling was needed. Hit the 25 yard mark and I told him....any time now. Let it fly. He did...yammy. 16 lbs, 4 in beard and nubs for hooks. I think this kid is hooked for life. Look at the smile on his face. This is what it is all about. :beer:










Then on sunday I helped with the youth hunt again. Called in a tom that did not want to cross into the park to allow for a shot. But stayed at 45 yards...also shot was too far to take. The kid was comfortable shooting at 25 yards. Then 2 hours later called in a group of four that just knew the angle to come it. A bush was in the way for a clean shot. 20 yard behind us. So that is how that hunt went.

Then this morning. Only heard one gobble on the roost. Off the property I had permission and about 3/4 mile or further away. Anyway. I was not using a ground blind incase I had to run and gun. But since I did not have any close gobbles I waited until about 8 am then made the decision I would set up my blind in an area where it seems the birds always go. Just to get more comfy is why I wanted the blind and incase I wanted to nap a little too. :rollin: Anyway get the blind set up around 8:30 or so. At 9 am i see this hen pop out in the field and start to work close but stayed 80 yards away. So I just watched and hoped she would bring a tom with her. Well she did. The hen was out in front of me for 5 mins or so when I see a head pop up over the horizon. Then I see the head duck down and then I see the top of a fan. Yahtzee. I was just hoping that this bad boy would not stay the same distance as the hen. Well he popped over and saw the strutter decoy. So he would puff up. and close the distance...puff up.... and close the distance. He got to 22 yards and then I decided I watched enough of this show. The mossberg barked and here is the proof. :thumb: 23 1/2 lbs. 9 in beard 3/4 and 7/8 mini hooks.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on the hunts. All good times I'm sure


----------

